# Amplificador de audio con un solo transistor



## _Maxi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola, qué tal?

Tengo ganas de hacer un pequeño amplificador, para experimentar. Tengo unos parlantes de un equipo de música que son pequeños/medianos, pero que con la señal que sale de la placa de sonido de la pc no se mueven, se escucha bajísimo. Estudio electrónica así que algo entiendo, pero no se bien qué circuito usar. Mi idea es aprender algo, no mucho más que eso.

Tengo un par de bc547 y bc548, algunos capacitores y resistencias. Anduve buscando y muchos usan integrados como tda y demás, pero yo quiero hacerlo con un transistor, total es algo para probar y aprender nomás.

Algún circuito? cuál configuración? BC? EC? CC? Tengo pensado hacer el tipico circuito de la base polarizada con el divisor de tensión y el capacitor con la señal y eso... pero no se bien cual usar. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2009)

_Maxi dijo:
			
		

> Tengo ganas de hacer un pequeño amplificador, para experimentar. Tengo unos parlantes de un equipo de música que son pequeños/medianos, pero que con la señal que sale de la placa de sonido de la pc no se mueven, se escucha bajísimo. Estudio electrónica así que algo entiendo, pero no se bien qué circuito usar. Mi idea es aprender algo, no mucho más que eso.



Haces bien en querer aprender, pero deberías empezar por estudiar las cosas que están mas a tu alcance...como por ejemplo...las especificaciones de la placa de sonido de la PC. Si lo hubieras hecho, te darías cuentas de que NINGUN parlante va a sonar con la salida de la placa de sonido (a menos que sea un SoundBlaster de 1992 que venía con etapa de potencia onboard), por que es una salida de línea diseñada para excitar un preamplificador o un amplificador directamente.

También debes dar gracias que no te has comido la salida de sonido de la PC haciendo ese experimento, y antes de seguir aprendiendo, abrí un parlante de PC y fijate que tiene adentro, busca información en Internet y hacete una idea en bloques de lo que tenes que armar.

PD: Para hacer un amplificador necesitas, como mínimo, dos etapas: una de emisor-común para amplificar tensión y otra de colector-común para amplificar corriente. Los transistores que tenes sirven para lo primero, pero vas a tener que conseguir mas grandes para lo segundo...como mínimo un BC337 (o 327, depende de que armes). Y no esperes maravillas con esta configuración.

Saludos!


----------



## ls2k (Jul 23, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-transistores-proposito-general-18537/ fijate ahi hay algunos, el texas de ezavalla anda perfecto y es facilito te recomiendo ese (yo lo arme y dijo que son mas de 2w pero hay que acatar lo que dice el mas.. . =) mas abajo hay otros pero no se si funcionen el texas funciona si o si


----------



## _Maxi (Jul 23, 2009)

> Haces bien en querer aprender, pero deberías empezar por estudiar las cosas que están mas a tu alcance...como por ejemplo...las especificaciones de la placa de sonido de la PC. Si lo hubieras hecho, te darías cuentas de que NINGUN parlante va a sonar con la salida de la placa de sonido (a menos que sea un SoundBlaster de 1992 que venía con etapa de potencia onboard), por que es una salida de línea diseñada para excitar un preamplificador o un amplificador directamente.


Sí, era evidente que no iba a tirar ese parlante, lo sabía, pero igual quería ver cuán bajito se escuchaba, por mera curiosidad. Lo que no entiendo es por qué esto podría haber quemado mi placa, pensé que a lo sumo se escucharía bajo y listo.



> PD: Para hacer un amplificador necesitas, como mínimo, dos etapas: una de emisor-común para amplificar tensión y otra de colector-común para amplificar corriente. Los transistores que tenes sirven para lo primero, pero vas a tener que conseguir mas grandes para lo segundo...como mínimo un BC337 (o 327, depende de que armes). Y no esperes maravillas con esta configuración.


Ok me fijaré.. y no, maravillas no espero, es un experimento para empezar. Suerte

Pd: lo que yo vi en la facultad fueron algunos circuitos de amplificador, y después pasar a los modelos equivalentes, pero de práctica, nada.

ls2k, ahi leo el thread.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 24, 2009)

lo otro seria que utilices un circuto con 3904 que ansda dando vueltas por el foro, tiene una ganancia tremenda.. amplifica su bbuen poco..


----------



## _Maxi (Jul 25, 2009)

Y algo así no podría andar?

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota82.htm

En base común amplificadorfico tanto tensión como corriente por eso yo tenía la idea de usar un circuito más o menos así.


----------



## Nimer (Jul 25, 2009)

Armate un LM386.. Tira 750mW, y tiene componentes pasivos nada más.
Ese integrado se consigue por centavos, o a lo sumo $2. Fue mi primer amplificador. 

Es una cucarachita de 8 patitas que suena fuerte en relación al circuito sencillo que tiene.
Bajate el datasheet que tenés los esquemas para usarlo..

Yo lo probe, y si es para aprender, está bueno y es simple..


----------



## soschorni (Jul 25, 2009)

realmente e 386 fue mi segundo amplificador y la verdad quede enamorado de el.. por su bajo costo. Mi primero que hice fue con 2 transistores. (diseñado por mi profesor de el año pasado). No se escuchaba bien, pero por ser la primera plaqueta que habia hecho, tambien quede enamorado.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 25, 2009)

la impedancia es muy baja como para un mp3, pero ta bueno para un microfono electret si es lo que quieres.. arma el que te dije texas 2w


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 25, 2009)

Maxi,tambien podrias intentar con el sgte.amplificadorf.''Overdrive'' para guitarra electrica: bateria 9vdc.(mejor resultado con 12vdc),valvula 12au7 y muy pocos elem.asociados.  http://www.beavisaudio.com/Projects/ValveCaster/  La pag.explica detalladamente su construccion.-


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Algunos pequeños ejemplos de amplificadores de potencia con un transistor, en los manuales de la era del germanio hay cientos de aplicaciones de variada potencia con un solo transistor y se utilizaron con transformador y autotransformador en las primeras radios nacionels que vernian en los autos la mayoria con el famoso AD149 si los encurntro los subo


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 23, 2011)

Uy Panda! es cierto. Tengo una Radio del año del "ñaupe" que encontré en el campo de mis abuelos, es toda de lata, y la tapa de atrás es toda una plancha de aluminio de 2mm que hace de disipador para el único transistor que tiene, esos de forma de "huevo frito" jaja, aunque no sé qué modelo es porque la serigrafía del TR´s está borrada. La PCB es muy sencilla, la parte del amplificador, parecida a las que mostraste, con 1 transformador (que hasta recién no sabía para qué estaba je).

Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sale mas barato agregar un colector comun a la salida. Pero el ancho de banda se te cae mal, por eso ese tipo de amplificadores son muy basicos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 23, 2011)

Y se utilizaron bastante, uno de los graves problemas que tuvo el germanio era hacer transiotres nPn complementarios exactos, y el otro tema es que estos, los nPn de potencia eran bastante más caros que los PnP, razón que dio lugar a todo este tipo de amplificadores y solo equipos de marca llevaban los AD161/162 o sus equivalentes japoneses, aqui en Argentina solo las radios del Ramblert Ambassador y el torino llevaban radios con etapaba Clase AB push-pull con transformdores al igual que el fairlane, la llegada der reproductor de cassete y más el Magazine en su auge hizo apresurar los cambios y optar por las primeras salidas Clase AB cuasi complementaris y complementarias luego incluso el transformador driver estuvo presente bastante tiempo y una serie de equipos con salida a transformador que llevaban dos  por rama en paralelo para dar potencias inusuales para aquellas épocas....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Emisor común.
> La señal se aplica a la base del transistor y se extrae por el  colector. El emisor se conecta a las masas tanto de la señal de entrada  como a la de salida. En esta configuración se tiene *ganancia tanto de  tensión como de corriente*


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor#Emisor_com.C3.BAn
También dejo una simulación donde se ve perfectamente que un solo transistor configurado de esta forma *tiene* ganancia de corriente y tensión (entran 100 mVpp con una intensidad de 2.49 mA y salen 3.85 Vpp con una corriente de 241 mA).
No se necesitan para nada 2 transistores que por separado amplifiquen tensión y corriente.



> Si yo llegue a pensar que mis profes me habian engañado


Sergio, se me da a que sí te engañaron


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, pero que pasa cuando cargas ese circuito con 4 u 8 ohms, en vacio va fenomenal.

*Editado*, acabo de ver el circuito que subiste dejame verlo y despues comento.

Ahi lo estuve analizando el circuito, es interesante lo que propones y en principio funcionaria, pero tenes 2 problemas (la continua y la impedancia de entrada):

- Segun lo que obtuve (de no equivocarme en algo), tu punto de trabajo sera en Icq=175mA y Vceq=2,19v.

- A la salida tenes una tension de continua, te puede molestar o no, pero la tenes y sera de 2,8v.

- Por semejante corriente de colector que tenes (lo cual es necesario por el tipo de carga que tenes), el hie se cae al piso (17 ohms aprox).

- Tu impedancia de entrada estara dado justamente por el hie, con lo cual es muy baja.

- Asi y todo, apesar de una impedancia de entrada muy baja, compensas con la ganancia, con lo cual si tenes una fuente con una Rs=50ohms seguis teniendo una ganancia de tension de 70.

Por ultimo, hay que ver si la fuente de señal es capaz de aguantar un amplificador con una impedancia de entrada tan baja.

Ahora que pasa si usas un parlante de 8 o 4 ohms, el hie todavia baja mas y la ganancia al mismo tiempo tambien baja, habria que analizar esos casos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, pero que pasa cuando cargas ese circuito con 4 u 8 ohms, en vacio va fenomenal.



Acá tenes un barrido de R3 desde 8 a 480 ohms (perdón, pero el de 8 ohms me quedó fuera del gráfico ).
Ver el archivo adjunto 48709

PD: La distorsión es por la ausencia de resistencia de emisor que "desacople" la *re *del calculo de la ganancia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Acá tenes un barrido de R3 desde 8 a 480 ohms (perdón, pero el de 8 ohms me quedó fuera del gráfico ).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 48709
> 
> PD: La distorsión es por la ausencia de resistencia de emisor que "desacople" la *re *del calculo de la ganancia.


es una r de bajo valor y un capacitor de unos 50 a 100 µf  ???
estaria bien una r de 47 hom y un capacitor de 100µf ????
como se calcula eso??
muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> es una r de bajo valor y un capacitor de unos 50 a 100 µf  ???
> estaria bien una r de 47 hom y un capacitor de 100µf ????
> como se calcula eso??


No entiendo de que habla su majestad  
Lo que su servidor ha barrido es la resistencia de carga R3 en el diagrama del Tigre...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cosme, estoy seguro que tus cálculos están bien. Yo lo único que quise  destacar es que un solo transistor se puede configurar ,y de hecho se  hace, como amplificador de potencia (tanto tensión como corriente). Evidentemente como bien lo marcaste, la impedancia de entrada es baja y circula corriente constantemente por la carga.

Eza, supongo que su majestad se refería a esto: 





> PD: La distorsión es por la ausencia de resistencia de emisor que "desacople" la *re *del calculo de la ganancia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

si a eso me referia ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhh...si es por la re, hay que calcular la corriente de reposo del transistor (175mA según Cosme) y con eso aplicar la formulita: re=26mV/175mA=0.15Ω, así que hay que elegir una R mucho mayor que re para que este valor no la "afecte"...por ejemplo 15Ω.
Con eso, la distorsión debería bajar bastante...y la ganancia también. Si no querés que esta R intervenga en AC, deberías "bypassearla" con un capacitor en paralelo que tenga muy baja reactancia capacitiva a la menor frecuencia que tenga la señal de AC que quieras amplificar...pero va a aumentar la distorsión :enfadado:...a menos que pongas dos R en serie y bypasees solo una...o algún otro engendro de esa naturaleza.
En fin, esto es algo que ya casi no se usa sin realimentación negativa que compense el funcionamiento alineal de la re...pero es interesante verlo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2011)

muchas gracias                  ,se entendió perfecto


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2011)

Tengo un manual de tubos y transistores, obvio, estos de germanio. 
En la parte de transisotres, trae una buena cantidad de ejemplos, tantos push-pull, com clase A con un transistor ejemplos con algunos de los trasitores del mismo manual y formulas de calculo de algunos componentes y contastntes que intervienen, para poder utilzar on otras tensiones de alimentación y carga.

Debe tenerse en cuenta dos cosas, la mayoria de estos esquemas que se utilizaron comercialmente, eran factibles por una cuestión muy simple, debemos olvidarnos el 2011 y trasladarnos a mediados de los 60, desaparecen el mp3 CD hasta los casettes y magazines y que teniamos desaparece la FM multiplex y la mono, y que nos queda? Onda Media aca conocida como onda larga porque los verdaderos servicios de onda larga nunca se implementaron y esta señal ea AM, con un ancho de banda de 5Khz, y encima la mayoria estuvo destinado al automovil donde por el medio un 10% de distorción es aceptable de esa forma de una manera barata cubria esa franja que le permite "enmascarar sus deficiencias, otro tanto para las radios portátiles y pequeños tocadiscos, si uno escucha hoy esas cosas se horroriza un tanto, y tiene idea recien alli de la gran brecha que habia entre los productos de marca de primera linea de aquellas que no lo eran, 

Hace poco tuve, lo que hoy llamariamos un radiograbador Marca Grundig del Año 1964 tiene OL, OM(nuestra OL hoy reducida simplemente a AM) OC y UK(FM en alemán) y tiene decodificador estereo con piloto de 19Khz y la sección casette, al estilo de los primeros un unico mando para play, RW, FW y stop, más el boton Record en su interior, todo estado sólido y transistores solamente tiene dos amplificadores, con los AD161/162 que sorprende como suena a lado de marcas de segunda linea, a diferencia de hoy que cualquier equpo puede tener buen sonido(lo cual no quita algunos que inexplicablmente suenan horrible)

Aquki en la Argentina Transyc Famar fabrico una cantidad de radios con salida clae a autotransformador, que durante muchos años fue lo más utilizado, tanto que Fapesa publico en sus cuadernillos un amplificador de este tipo, viendo el creciente auge de este tipo de aplicaciones, tampoco obvio daban grandes potencias, cuando solo se utliizaba un solo parlante en la parte delantera, tengo varias que quedaron con eesa caracteristica

Buen hilo y buen aportes de las partes, que son cosas que por el avance quedan en el olvido y pro alli parecen cosas raras, vale la pena investigar un poquito,

Una verdadera lástima que no tengamos registro de todas esas cosas que marcaron una epoca, ya hay importantes colecciones de radios nacionales con tubos, pero se echa en falta, de las trnsistorizadas,  donde las nacionales competian con marcas como Hitachi, Zenith, Sony, General Electris, y un etc enorme


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

Este es un circuito de un amplificador de audio con un solo transistor, consume 22W y solo entrega a la carga 5W aunque hay que decir que el sonido es ecepcional. El transistor es un 2N3055, R1 es de 92ohm a 5W, R2 es de 12ohm a 1W, RE es de 2ohm a 2W y RC es de 10ohm a 10W. 

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fijate que el circuito que plantea Black tambien usa la carga directamente como resistencia de polarizacion, pero a diferencia del anterior las potencias aca se te van a cualquier lado.

Suponiendo que esas tensiones que te dan son validas fijate lo que tenes:

- Icq= 1A
- Vceq=10V
- VRc=10V

Ya *sin señal alguna*, el parlante se tiene que bancar 10W  .

La impedancia de entrada es muy baja (al igual que en el circuito de Black), con lo cual la atenuacion que vas a tener es importante y despues la ganancia sera alta para compensar.

Asi y todo, el amplificador gana 15 veces, con lo cual mas o menos podras meterle una señal de 500mV para que no sature y obtener algo una señal de 8Vp + 10V de continua.

Entonces, a la larga la potencia que se tiene que bancar el parlante sera la suma de la potencia de continua + la de alterna:

Pac=(Vpico^2/2)*(1/Rc)=(64/2)*(1/10)=3,2W

A la larga el parlante se tiene que bancar 13,2W, y solo 3,2w son de señal .

Mas barato y ecologico , usar emisor comun a la entrada + colector comun a la salida, lo malo de esta configuracion sera el ancho de banda.


----------



## zaqk (Oct 23, 2011)

HOLA. Hace poco me quede sin ampli para mi compu y como no tenia nada busque algun amplificador que "me sacara de aguas" y encontre el que esta adjuntado. el transistor puede ser un NPN de uso general y la resistencia entre el colector y las base es la que se encarga de la ganacia. Mis impresiones: la 1ª vez use un c945 (transistor de uso general NPN) Y con una resistencia de 1k o mas daba mas de un vatio. utilice 12v aunque con 9v esta bien (con menos de 6 se escucha mas distorcion)  la verdad no me gusto pero despues encontre algo interesante, bueno, dos en realidad, la primera es que la resistencia que de vcc al transistor se calentaba bastante asi que puse varias en serie para disipar ese calor antes que explotara una. en total tenia un poco mas de 1k. lo segundo interesante fue un d325 (nte152) y lo probe con el con los mismos 12v, un resistor de potencia de 100 omhios y 10w (por lo que dije anteriormente que se calentaba) y un resistor de 4k entre la base y el colector y la verdad me sorprendio lo bien que sonaba con una bocinita de 5w (sonaba mas de lo que queria en realidad) asi que me quede con ese transistor. el cap de entreda que use es de 3 de 0.68 microfaradios (para mejor bajo y si tu bocina lo soporta le puesdes poner hasta de 10 microfaradios) y la de salida de 470microfaradios. otra variante que encontre es el arreglo que tambien viene adjunto que lo hice con otro d325. la verdad senti una salida mas limpia.
¿porque se calienta la resistencia en vez del transistor? si alguien puede explicarmelo se lo agradeceria mucho. utilice una fuente de 500mA


----------



## einsten (Oct 25, 2011)

Es un circuito interesante pero me gustaría saber si puedo reemplazar el transistor .........


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

esos transistores son de potencia a jusgar por el encampsualdo
los mismos dataheet dicen "SILICON POWER,POWER TRANSISTOR.etc" 
yo tengo la mala costumbre de usar los TIP31 TIP32 casi siempre para aplicaciones similares


----------



## einsten (Oct 25, 2011)

bueno gracias voy a hacer con estos transistores gracias por los reemplzos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola FORO saludos cordiales

Estoy elaborando un amplificador de audio que salió en la revista Lupin, el mismo solo cuenta con un solo transistor de salida del tipo PNP, primero quiero contar que lo arme con *"cables puentes"* dado que no necesita de mucho, la ganancia es genial el problema es que al circular mucha corriente continua en la base del mismo transistor pensé en cambiarlo por un *2SD337* y donde corte con una cruz colocar un transformador adaptador de impedancia para que trabaje con una inferior intencidad y que NO se me queme como paso con el TIP42 

El tema es que si bien el circuito que comento es conocido porque lo vi en un stereo de radio de automóvil, el mismo tenia un transformador adentro y el único transistor de potencia atornillador a la tapa de atrás que era de aluminio. 

Para finalizar es que parece que lo tengo listo, pero NO. Primero no sé si va a funcionar y que valores creen que deben ser corregido ¿??

*El esquema del amplificador​*​
*transformador de impedancia que pienso fabricar​*​
Un saludo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2012)

Una resistencia en la base del TIP ?

Funciona calentando la bobina del pobre parlante  ¿no?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 27, 2012)

Yo pense que tenia un solo transistor todo el amplificador, pero tiene dos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una resistencia en la base del TIP ?


SI es el control de ganancia y NO te hagas que sabes de esto



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Funciona calentando la bobina del pobre parlante  ¿no?


 como que en el texto lo dije SI, pero primero se quema el trasistor 





Fernando Arias dijo:


> Yo pense que tenia un solo transistor todo el amplificador, pero tiene dos.



ferchito!!! tengo amplificadores con un solo transistor, pero NO esperes mucho de ellos este esta bueno porque obtienes 3Watts 

Cuando uno se refiere a 1 transistor se refiere a la salida amplificadora de corriente


----------



## 2SC2922 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola SSTC, a ese esquema le falta un capacitor en serie a la salida sino mandas continua a la salida, un diseño que tiene mucha distorsión y poca eficiencia.

Si queres calcular un diseño HIFI fíjate este enlace que posteo quercus10.

http://bas.elitesecurity.org/proracunPA-eng.html

Usa el google para traducirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> SI es el control de ganancia y NO te hagas que sabes de esto


 
Digo agregarle una resistencia de protección *en serie* con la base

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 28, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola SSTC, a ese esquema le falta un capacitor en serie a la salida sino mandas continua a la salida


 voy a probar y SI es un amplificador que va por arriba de 0



2SC2922 dijo:


> Un diseño que tiene mucha distorsión y poca eficiencia.


 LO sé, pero igual lo quiero armar la idea es armar lo que quiero y este amplificaro lo queiro. Por la pagina  NO es lo que busco ya tengo amplificadores de alta calidad como potencia que yo arme e incluso los mejore, pero tengo que ser sincero NO dispondo de hermoso tiempo y solo quiero un proyecto que NO me ocupe mucho espacio. de todos modos gracias *2SC2922* vere SI hay informacion que me sirva es el link que me pasate .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo agregarle una resistencia de protección *en serie* con la base



Tiene razon gracias NO me di cuenta entiendo lo que me dices


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, lo resultados son los siguientes: El circuito lo mantuve casi igual, solo le  modifique la salida como había comentado, si bien el transistor TIP32 era el sugerido no quise dejar la nostalgia de lado y use el 2SC337 el antiguo PNP de germanio, pero tranquilamente podía usarse un TIP30, el capacitor es por si el parlante es de alta impedancia, pero no lo necesita porque corriente continua NO pasa al parlante.

La alta impedancia en la bobina primaria del transformador hace que el circuito NO trabaje a una corriente fija en 270mA a 6V, pero se puede subir a 12V (se lo recomiendo a los experto). El parlante puede ser de 4ohm, pero se recomienda uno de 8 y 16 para 12V la potencia tiene que ser mayor de 1Watts y la ganancia se ajusta con el preset de 1Kohm. Ojo ahí!!!

Por ultimo aclaro que si vien el consumo es siempre de 270mA no quita que es un terrible amplificador de 4Watts Max eso si traspiraaaaa como oso con poncho 

​
dentro de u rato subo mas fotos de como quedo el 2QAmp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Está simpático  

Para cambiarle la salida a la Spica


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2012)

Como NO le termine la caja les tengo que mostrar en el monton que componen el amplificador 

​
Esto es lo que en concreto tengo que introducir en una caja (Bien piola  )

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

. . . pero tiene plaqueta !


----------



## Nicolas7912 (May 29, 2016)

Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> Que "bonito" es ilusionarse que puede "crear un amplificador con un solo transistor" para un parlante, cuando en la practica (y los pies sobre la tierra) se requiere al menos dos transistores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si lo conectas por emisor comun amplificas voltaje y corriente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 24, 2016)

aunque está hablando en italiano, se entiende muy bien




Un saludo.


----------



## cesardr (Mar 17, 2017)

Hola amigos, estaba investigando sobre los transistor y, comencé a experimentar .
Logre realizar un pequeño amplificador, les dejo el esquema y los componentes que yo use.

Resistencia de 1k
condensador de 2.2uf
Transistor 13003s (pueden usar cualquiera que sea npn de uso general)

 Espero que les sirva


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2017)

El 13003 (oxide sil) no es muy buen amplificador mejor sería que uses uno como el TIP31 que tiene una hermosa ganancia y tiene las características de Amplificación el 13003 es un conmutador de alta velocidad.

Saludos


----------

